# A Foot In Coldwater



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

Just saw a notice for a show in Toronto on April 30 at the Capitol on Yonge Street. A Foot In Coldwater with opening act, Fludd. If you're a fan of Canadian rock from the 70's you can't do much better! Should be a great blast from the past.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Still around ?.....one hit wonder and a great one at that .


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great band. I think "Love is Coming" was one of the first songs I learned to play on acoustic. I still have the vinyl kicking around, second album I think.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Ahhh, one of my favorite Canadian bands from the 70's. Naumann was and still is one of my favorite guitar players.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Ahhh, one of my favorite Canadian bands from the 70's. Naumann was and still is one of my favorite guitar players.


I'm with you there. I loved Foot ! Paul Naumann was a *HUGE* influence on me !!!
Too bad he isn't in the band now. He's living in New Mexico.
I saw Foot this summer and the guy who is playing guitar just doesn't get it. Good player, but not Naumann.
However Alex Machin, Hughie Leggat and Danny Taylor are still there. And Danny kicked ass when I saw them !!!! Alex sounded and looked great too.

I'm sure I'll be there.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

I've always thought Naumann had a great sound and that the band should have gone on to bigger things. According to his website, Paul Naumann lives in Palm Springs, California with his wife and kids. A shame that he isn't with the re-formed band.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Fludd? Too cool. They played our area constantly when I was in highschool. I remember the guitarist (one of the Piling Brothers - can't remember if it was Ed or Brian? - tho' I believe he passed away some time ago) had a white LP Custom that was pure Rock n' Roll. Think I've still got three of their albums and played the second one (Cousin Mary, All Come Together, Homemade Lady) constantly.

Not to knock Foot - I think that Make Me Do is still one of the greatest songs of all time - especially the solo.


----------



## Crunchie (Feb 24, 2009)

Paul Naumann R.I.P.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, talk about yer time warp. I saw both of these bands back in the 70s down in New Brunswick, either in Chatham or New Castle.


I have fond memories of those shows.


Cousin Mary


Make Me Do



Classic Canadian rock.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Fludd!?! Oh ya!
-Mikey


----------

